# Horden Gilde Nr.1 auf Malygos sucht Member!



## Walkingdead (14. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed Comunity ,

Die Gilde Think Pink vom Realm Malygos sucht wieder neue Mitglieder!

Wir suchen 2Elementar Schamanen , 1Vergelter Paladin , 1-2 Schattenpriester , 1 Schurken , Rasse und Geschlecht is dabei völlig egal ;> euer equip sollte so auf dem stand t5/t6 sein da wir uns mommentan in Sunnwell an Brutallus versuchen , der Schwarze Tempel sowieso der Berg Hyjal sind auf Farm werden aber trotzdem weiterhin besucht ^^

Raid Tage sind in der Regel Mittwoch Donnerstag und Montags von 19-23uhr und Sonntags von 15-20uhr.

Bewerbt euch einfach indem ihr mir eine PM schreib oder euch auf unserer Homepage im Forum  Bewerbt ( hierbei bitte den Arsenal Link nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) , ihr könnt euch auch ingame bei unserem Gildenleiter Saband oder unseren Offizieren Elestria und Thagam melden!

Wir freuen uns schon auf deine Bewerbung !

Für die Horde


----------



## Walkingdead (18. August 2008)

./push
Vergelter und schurken fallen weg also noch 2 ele schammies und 2 shadows ;>


----------



## Urakih (20. August 2008)

Hoch damit, wir suchen immer noch :>


----------



## Walkingdead (21. August 2008)

./push immernoch aktuell


----------



## Ghuld0n (21. August 2008)

postet das halt ins realm-forum auf wow-europe.com und hört mit dem pushen auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Walkingdead (25. August 2008)

/push und im realm forum stehts auch schon ;>


----------



## Walkingdead (31. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Walkingdead (4. September 2008)

/push


----------

